# Thai Coconut Milk Soup With Chicken



## EzyThaiCooking (Jul 21, 2007)

THAI COCONUT MILK SOUP WITH CHICKEN 
Ingredients
* 2 cups coconut milk 
* 1 cup chicken stock 
* 2-3 medium pieces fresh galangal, peeled and sliced 
* 3 chicken breast fillets (cut into well pieces) 
* 2 teaspoons chilies, finely chopped 
* 1 tablespoon fish sauce 
* 1 teaspoon sugar 
* 1/2 cup fresh coriander leaves 
* 5 coriander leaves for garnish 
(For 2 Serving) 

Preparations
1. Add coconut milk, chicken stock and galangal in a pan.
2. Bring to boil and simmer over low heat for 8 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
3. Add chicken pieces and chilli to pan, simmer for another 6 minutes.Continue stirring until cooked and all ingredients mixed well. 
4. Season with fish sauce and sugar. Add coriander leaves Before serving, garnished with remaining coriander leaves. 

Try it!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2007)

I use lemongrass and kafir lime leaves when I make it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2007)

Andy - I add the same things to mine too!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 21, 2007)

I love the sound of this recipe, ingreds agree with me


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jul 22, 2007)

i too add lemongrass and kaffir lime leaves and i use cilantro roots for making the broth and add the leaves at the end


----------



## jennyema (Jul 23, 2007)

This is always made with kaffir lime leaves and lemongrass.  Otherwise there's nothing Thai about it but the fish sauce.

Also, it probably doesn't need the sugar and should be hit with a little fresh lime juice right before serving.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 24, 2007)

Where can one buy kaffir lime? I never looked for, never had a need for it. But we were in Thai restaurant and we had some soup, my wife loved it. Now I have to make some. Also, what is galangal, that is mentioned in the original post?

Also, can some of you guys/gals explain a bit more about this soup, please. 8 minutes doesn't sound enough for cooking chicken breast.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Sep 24, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Where can one buy kaffir lime? I never looked for, never had a need for it. But we were in Thai restaurant and we had some soup, my wife loved it. Now I have to make some. Also, what is galangal, that is mentioned in the original post?
> 
> Also, can some of you guys/gals explain a bit more about this soup, please. 8 minutes doesn't sound enough for cooking chicken breast.



kaffir lime leaves can be found fresh or dried in most larger asian food store or any specializing in SE asian food
i get the fresh and freeze what i do not use in a few days
galangal is a cousin to ginger generally abit smaller, hells lot bitter and has a resinous almost piney smell and taste most flavourful of ginger rhizome triumvirate (tumeric being the other  and that one is much smaller and flesh is yellow, doh!)

cook the chicken seperate as they do it in thai restaurants
no matter what any recipe says if chicken is not done cook it more

if you have other questions, either google tom khaa gai or PM me


----------



## jennyema (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree with Obiwan.

Also, Charlie you would want to use both kaffir lime and lemongrass in the soup.  And either fresh or frozen, not dry.

I can find all of them and galangal in my asian market.  IMO the galangal is not necessary (also it's harder to find).

Lime at the end, too.  And a thai hot pepper or jalapeno if that suits you.

It's a very simple and easy soup to make.  I make it often.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 29, 2007)

So can you elaborate on the "easy" part.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 1, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> So can you elaborate on the "easy" part.


 
Look at the recipe above.  How could it be simpler?

Add the lime leaves and lemongrass in at the beginning, with the galangal or ginger and remove prior to serving.


----------



## Claire (Oct 16, 2007)

Lemon grass and Kaffir lime leaves are very difficult to find here (yes, there is an Asian market in Dubuque, but they don't have lemon grass consistently, and I've never seen Kaffir lime leaves).  One of these days I'll find a source for either plant (I used to grow my own of both, but since moving here cannot find either).  SOOO ... I use lemon and lime skin in the winter, and in the summer I use either that or lemon balm or lemon verbena from the garden.  It isn't the same, but you live with what you have.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 6, 2008)

Finally, I just made it. And it's all gone. Ymy. Loved it.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 2, 2008)

How do I add this or any other thread to Folder: "favorits" ?


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 2, 2008)

Charlie I can find lemongrass easy enough here but did you find kaffir lime leaves somewhere? 
I may even cross the river and go to minneapolis on purpose!!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 3, 2008)

There is an asian store on Lindale ave in Bloomington. They have all needed ingredients. Actually I'm going there today, I hope.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 3, 2008)

DH works out of Bloomington, but overnights....
think they are open at 5 am??? 
 
I wish.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry, don't know what to tll you. I went there yesterday. They had everything, the only thing they keep kefir-lime leaves in the freezer, which is really not a problem. Made soup last night, everybody had seconds and thirds. I knew it was going to happen, so I did not even bothered making anything else. Yum.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 4, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> There is an asian store on Lindale ave in Bloomington. They have all needed ingredients. Actually I'm going there today, I hope.


 
Lyndale!  Near Bachman's?

Fresh kaffir lime leaves can be hard to find, as they were quarantined due to some disease, I think.  It's hard to find them here.  Luckily I have a bunch in the freezer.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you Charlie, I will have to check that out next time I get down that way!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 4, 2008)

It is of of 494, take Lyndale going North. It is right after the 76-th street on the left (west side of the street) pass BP gas station and some dent repair place. It simply called oriental market.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok this is link in russian for the recipe. It is more for me thatn anybody else, because I constantly loose it. I hope nobody minds. 

òÅÃÅÐÔ ëÕÒÉÎÙÊ ÓÕÐ Ó ËÏËÏÓÏÍ É ÉÍÂÉÒÅÍ — íÉÌÌÉÏÎ íÅÎÀ

I'll be more than happy to translate if somebody want's it.http://www.millionmenu.ru/rus/recipes/collection/drecip22372/


----------



## jennyema (Feb 2, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> It is of of 494, take Lyndale going North. It is right after the 76-th street on the left (west side of the street) pass BP gas station and some dent repair place. It simply called oriental market.


 
Not very far from where I grew up.  At Minnehaha and Lyndale


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 2, 2009)

I did not know you were minnesota girl.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 2, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> I did not know you were minnesota girl.


 
I was born in Minneapolis and lived there until 4th grade.  Both my parents are from there.  My sister lives there now.


----------



## Aunchalee (Feb 2, 2009)

The recipe above is great, and it's called _Tom Kha Gai_ in Thai, and it's both my father's favorite (a thai man) and my husband's favorite (an american man), so you know its good when both cultures love it. My dad actually taught me how to make it.

It's a dish from central Thailand, and usually I have a hard time finding galangal, so I just use the pre-made Tom Kha Paste from Lobo... 

I also like to add about a tablespoon of Lime Juice that  makes this soup a perfect blend of spicy, sweet, and sour.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds similar to  Burmese dish my friend taught me way back when.  Usually sprinkle some coriander on top and a squeeze of lime before we eat it. ( and serve it over rice noodles)


----------

